# light blue with yellow/orange fins cichlid



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone know what this might be? or have a picture? I've been trying to find out what this breed is but not having any luck


----------



## mgrantham21 (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll start my guess at ps. acei yellow tail :lol:


----------



## Audi0s (Mar 21, 2009)

I have "red top zebras" that look alot like that. Do they have darker vertical bars on the body? Also mine has bright orange egg spots on the anal fin. Peep this:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=727


----------

